# Age of Empires 2 HD on Steam



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 17, 2015)

Who want's to battle?!

Padawanbater


----------



## vostok (Aug 8, 2015)

Good to see this game being re-vamped.... yet for another generation, seems the AI is a bit screwy this time around, doesn't play well at all, in comparison to the old versions, tho I was led to believe it was just a HD adaptation, it was obviously more than that, but I'm still happy its around ...well almost around?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 8, 2015)

vostok said:


> Good to see this game being re-vamped.... yet for another generation, seems the AI is a bit screwy this time around, doesn't play well at all, in comparison to the old versions, tho I was led to believe it was just a HD adaptation, it was obviously more than that, but I'm still happy its around ...well almost around?


What do you mean about the AI? Too hard, too easy? If you're playing the new HD version on Steam, the traditional AI is "Conquerors AI" and the newer, tougher AI is "Computer", and if you want to take it to another level, almost like you're playing an actual person, you're gonna want to install the "Barbarians AI" mod. I have trouble beating it on standard difficulty sometimes. They reworked the build order so they advance through ages much faster

Ever play online?


----------



## vostok (Aug 9, 2015)

Ever play online? Not since about 1995, its my favorite stoner game, as you can pause between tokes ......lol rarely do I conquer preferring to suppress ....lol so I can trade ..lol


----------

